# Smoked Salmon



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Just smoked my first salmon and it won't be my last. 
I mixed up a brine of water, salt, brown sugar, chilli powder and garlic, I marinated the fish fillets for 24hrs. 
I then spread the marinated fillets on a grill for my smoker box and used some she Oak saw dust in the bottom of the box for flavour.
I can't wait for the next salmon


----------



## bitisbitis (Jan 30, 2011)

Sounds good, now all I need is to catch some salmon.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Bertros said:


> Tightlines.. i'm guessing this was an Aussie Salmon? Did you skin and cut out the blood lines also?


Yes it was an Aussie Salmon. 
No, i left the skin on and blood lines in. 
I bled the fish after catching, then scaled and filleted it. 
I cut the fillets into pieces just so they would fit into a Tupperware container nicely, the fillets could be left whole if you had a container that would fit them.
I enjoyed them but the wife thought they were a bit salty. I guess the brine could be adjusted to suit your taste.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

kraley said:


> blech.
> 
> I can't believe they call it a salmon. yucko!


+1

sorry to anyone who likes them but they should be renamed Catfood fish


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

sarod420 said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > blech.
> ...


Thats ok. More for those of us that do like them 
I would love to let you try my smoked salmon while sucking on a few coldies...MMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds tasty! (what an odd expression...) :shock: 
Enjoy it while it lasts! Here's what Wikipedia has to tell about the Aussie salmon: "Due to declining numbers and ever-increasing annual catch sizes, the future viability of the Australian salmon stock has been put into question."


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Yum  , Just tried it, except without the garlic or chilli.
did'nt have salmon on hand so i tried it on some Spangled Perch, absolutley delicous.
i've renamed them poor mans trout now.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you liked it Rackraider. Keep experimenting with the flavours and post the results.

Cheers


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Smoked Aussie salmon - yum. My daughter pinches some as soon as its smoked. They don't last long. Had some In sandwiches today with mayo and mixed salad leaves for lunch for me and Louise. I use half the salt in the brine recipe. The recipe says 1 cup of salt per litre of water but I find that too salty - so half the amount works well along with smome brown sugar.


----------



## FHM (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, I have smoked the salmon early this year on the round webber BBQ and they taste great. Just need to add less salt like the above poster suggested. 

Next time, I will try to smoke tailors, bonitos and maybe slimy mackerel.


----------



## rocky (Oct 23, 2008)

Tightlines, have been smoking aus salmon for a few years now in a simular way you have done it, I remove the blood line & skin Mmmmm, it is even better when cold then broken up & used in a Risotto or Paella makes a great meal. Cant eat it any other way though. sarod & kraley you dont know what you are missin. 

Cheers & Beers
Rocky


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone tried to smoke an eel?
Was wondering how the recipe would go with a pike eel, skinned, deboned etc?


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

AJD said:


> Has anyone tried to smoke an eel?
> Was wondering how the recipe would go with a pike eel, skinned, deboned etc?


I havnt tried it but friends of mine used to. when smoking them i would knock the fillets off leave the skin on and once smoked peel the skin off before eating. recipe wise probs just experiment with other basic smoking recipes there plenty of the darn things around :lol: I couldnt find a recipe for smoked eel but you could always try jellied eel here is a recipe link http://historicalfoods.com/jellied-eels-recipe

if you try it let me know how it goes.

cheers jay


----------

